# Calcium Plus Vitamin D May Not Reduce Hip Fracture or Colorectal Cancer Risk-Medscape



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Especially because of the heavy use of this to control D:Feb. 15, 2006 â€" Calcium and vitamin D supplementation in postmenopausal and elderly women improves bone density, but *does not reduce fracture risk and increases risk for kidney stones*, according to the results of a 7-year follow-up randomized study from the Women's Health Initiative (WHI) reported in the February 16 issue of The New England Journal of Medicine. A second analysis showed that supplementation did not reduce the risk for colorectal cancer, but the investigators suggest that this may have been related to the short follow-up and/ or insufficient dose.http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/523698While it obviously is a great preventative, because it doesn't change any of the contributing problems, it may cause kidney problems over a lifetime of use. That ought to be kept in mind.Mark


----------

